# Pinned Hammer Hunter Laminate In Oak & Padauk



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

A friend of mine kindly took some photo's for me over the weekend so I thought I would share them with you good folks on here for a bit of feedback.

As usual this catapult has two pins, and has been sanded throughout the grits. All my catapults are now finished with a microporous hard wax oil which is scratch, water and dirt resistant.

It's kitted out with single Theraband Gold and one of Hrawk's great Kangaroo pouches.

Would love to hear what you guys think









All the best.
Jim


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A very good looking hammer style Catty! -- Tex


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

That is truly beautiful


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Very,very nice dude !
MM


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Very,very nice dude !
 MM


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Very,very nice dude !
MM


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that is craftsmanship


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very stunning job Jim!


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW!!! that is awesome....


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've liked this shape ever since you introduced it and it keeps getting better


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning frame Jim!
Lov'n the slanted forks.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I love the slingshot and its diff types of wood on it and also i love the background in the pictures!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work Jim!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful, work Jim!

Bill


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice slingshot! Also the background is gorgeous looks like a nice place to hang out do you fish there?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.

No I don't fish there but further up the river there is a pretty big fishery


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome slingshot,.....and photos too









Arne


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice slingshot, nice photos too!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

very nice fella, looks stunnin


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I liked!

Great work friend Jim!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent Matt always have my respect.

cheers .... Alf


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice on both accounts the sling and the photography


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Great looking slingshot, and I really love the way it's photographed.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That HAS to be in the top three slingshots in the world, well done!








Tom


----------

